# anyone in business related to manpower supply



## pnair4 (Apr 19, 2012)

HiAll,

Anyone who is associated with manpower supply business in sharjah??my known relative having issue in getting visa in his company ...would appreciate if someone can help in this regard.

Cheer
Prashant


----------

